# New Hampshire State Police employment Info



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

How is the competition to become a NH state trooper? One person on this thread once said that if a person can pass the written exam and pat they pretty much have the job cause of the difficult entrance requirements is this true? Are people failing based on the written exam or pat or both? the reason i ask this is cause i see they test quite often. Any feedback would be great and feedback from any NH troopers would be great as well. Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd suggest you read past posts which have dealt with this topic. NHSP sets very high standards (seen on their website) and passing the exam is only the first part of a long tough path you must follow to wear the green.


----------

